# Fall Fish Fry?



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

With all the sadness of Kevin's passing this week, I've hesitated to bring up the thought of the fall fish fry. However, I think Kevin is like me in thinking that if something did happen to me, my friends on 2cool would continue to do the things they enjoy and that bring us all together. We could hold the fish fry to honor Kevin and what he was about--enjoying friends and making new ones. I'm certainly open to other's opinions. 

If we do have the fish fry, the best dates for me in October would be the 12th or 19th. Or we could wait until November to ensure a little cooler weather
Thoughts?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sounds very good to me Duke, I have some cat fish well trimmed and saved up that should be excellent.
I think it should be held in honor of Kevin, man he could liven up a party with his big smile and love of people.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

October is bad for me. November is better. I agree about having the fish fry to honor Kevin.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I do not mind waiting until November. I agree it should be in remembrance of Kevin.


----------



## BmacBmac1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Im in for whenever!!!!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

If we do November, it shouldn't be the last weekend--Thanksgiving
nor the first weekend--I forget what, but it seems like something else happens that weekend!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> If we do November, it shouldn't be the last weekend--Thanksgiving
> nor the first weekend--I forget what, but it seems like something else happens that weekend!!


Daylight savings time ends the first weekend of November.


----------



## MrTroutsnot (Dec 6, 2012)

Anytime works for Marsha and I. Let us know what you need done.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Duke, what you may be thinking of for the first weekend of November is the opening of deer season. It opens November 2 this year, and it would not surprise me if many who would come to the fish fry also deer hunt. October is normally a great month.

Yes, let's do honor Kevin!


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

At least for myself. The first of November (opening of deer season) is almost akin to the birth of your first child. It's something I will not miss. 

Having said that, the first two weekends of October work best for me. I will probably be beach bumming in Port A the last weekend of October.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Any week end in November will have all of the combo licensed nimrods and Robin Hoods in Sherwood Forest seeking Bambi's daddy.
I picked the date last time so some one else come up with a good reason to have it 19th of October.
It will be cooler in November but more likely to be raining.
October is the first month of crappie run in Kickapoo so more two'fer trips can be made.
Crappie fish in the morning and lunch at the sheriff's house.
PS..... A small string of large crappie were caught at Beacon Bay earlier this week. That is the earliest I have seen them come in.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I am in always late and always hungry for some fish.......can we get to duke's via water? I am still in


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

If its in October I will have to miss another one, stupid rock bands ruin all my fun lately.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Since the sheriff and the mayor declared the 19th of October to be the best, and knowing fishermen are usually hunters also, I will have to agree with the 19th.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

So the 19th of October it is?


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

i second that and i hope i can come meet you guys i have wanted to for a while met loy on water and have fished with meadow lark . lately danman has been fishing with me i run a flats boat out of beacon bay say hi if you see me out there p. z.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Guess I need to start Crappie fishing. Duke, better have the A&M game on!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I have my family reunion on the 19th. But I will be there in spirit. Hate to miss it but family is important as we all know.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

I head back out of the country on the 16th maybe next time.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> So the 19th of October it is?


I think that would be great, if we get Duke's blessing on it. In my opinion, that has historically been a beautiful time of the year. Wouldn't it be nice if a cool front came through the 18th, and we had one of those clear sky low humidity days!!!???


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Rulyn and I will be there on the 19th. Since all of the kids are now firmly planted in the halls of that great university in Austin (Hook'em Horns) we are finally free to roam the highways and byways at will.
Nanner puddin' anyone?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Ok, guess it's set for Oct 19th. Let the fun begin!!! Sunbeam--did you check your almanac for the weather that day?
Unless we get a real good rain between now and then, I wouldn't count on coming by boat. Not as bad as two years ago though. I can't get my pontoon out but at least I'm not cutting grass under it---yet.
This will be in honor of Kevin so I want to extend a special invite to any and all of his friends and family who would like to attend--we would love for you to be here if you can.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I can bring some okra, that is if anyone wants some. !!!!!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Mattsfishin said:


> I can bring some okra, that is if anyone wants some. !!!!!!!


Better not show up without it.


----------



## berger1b (May 6, 2012)

Hate to miss this one. We will be on TB that weekend fishing with a group from BBC. We'll just have to wait until the next one. Ya'll enjoy!


----------



## BmacBmac1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Ok, guess it's set for Oct 19th. Let the fun begin!!! Sunbeam--did you check your almanac for the weather that day?
> Unless we get a real good rain between now and then, I wouldn't count on coming by boat. Not as bad as two years ago though. I can't get my pontoon out but at least I'm not cutting grass under it---yet.
> This will be in honor of Kevin so I want to extend a special invite to any and all of his friends and family who would like to attend--we would love for you to be here if you can.


I will be attending. I will speak with Kevins family some time in the coming weeks weeks to see if they would like to attend.

Please let me know what to bring or I will just have my beautiful bride "hook" us up with something.

2cool is a special group!!!


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Mattsfishin said:


> I can bring some okra, that is if anyone wants some. !!!!!!!


I 2nd and 3rd that...Interesting thing - Our Brookshire Brothers hear in Onalaska was carrying it in the produce section, last I checked!

Marsha


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Just a thought to ponder..

How about everybody, who can, bring a 'silent auction' item with proceeds going to Kevin's family?

We're in for October 19th...Just let us know what we can do to help!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Only weekend I can't come in October, is the 19th weekend. I'll have to skip out and wait for the spring one. :'(


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I should be able to attend. Missed the last one and I had withdrawals.:rotfl:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry you can't come Hopn. I guess we will have to use our imaginations on Oct 20th post fry thread since we won't have you great photography skills.
See you there Whackmaster. Bring cooked pig meat.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Who is welcomed to the fish fry and where will it be held?
I would like to come up and meet a bunch of ya'll as I plan to start fishing LL and I need to learn a lot.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

It's at my house in Onalaska, all 2coolers, friends and family are welcome. We'll be publishing times and directions as we get closer


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

We need a Sticky! I will bring some dirty rice again.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I don't think we can get a sticky until 10 days before the event.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

If it's 10/19 I'll be at an event on the Bend. Yet another fry I'll miss. Missing my club's Fall Bass Classic too.
The way things have been going with me missing all these fry's, I may have to have a fry here & invite y'all LOL:cheers:


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Will be there gonna bring a Special guest!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

pYr8 said:


> If it's 10/19 I'll be at an event on the Bend. Yet another fry I'll miss. Missing my club's Fall Bass Classic too.
> The way things have been going with me missing all these fry's, I may have to have a fry here & invite y'all LOL:cheers:


Sorry you can't make it again. But on the bright side it means...........Just more Nanner Puddin for the rest of us.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

I will also miss this epic event..........I will be way out of town........


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

somebody else will have to take my place is bringing the jalepeno squares.....


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

My sister and B-I-L are coming again from Texarkana, they had such a good time last spring.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

most likely I will be there with wifey or daughter.. all depends on work.. I suppose one can never have too much dessert so I will bring that if I can be there..


----------

